# demarrage sur CD



## raphael54 (17 Juillet 2001)

Je n'arrive pas à demarrer sur CD ROM sur mon G4 450 biproc lecteur DVD , j'ai essayé la touche C , rien ppuis la touche option est il n'y a que l'icone Disque due qui s'affiche.
Pourtant quand j'insert un CD dans le lecteur après démarrage cela marche!!


----------



## benR (17 Juillet 2001)

euh...
désolé si ma question est stupide, mais il faut bien commencer.
Es-tu sûr que ton CD est bien bootable ? (orthographe ?)
c'est un CD système vendu avec ton Mac ?


----------



## roro (17 Juillet 2001)

t'arrives à démarrer depuis le CD quand tu le choisis depuis le tdb "démarrage" ?


----------



## raphael54 (18 Juillet 2001)

oui, mon CD boot c'est MAc OS 9 original et j'ai le 9.1 qui est installé sur l'ordi.


----------



## raphael54 (18 Juillet 2001)

non , en choisissant dans TDBord, démarrage, il redemarre toujours sur mon DD!!!
pourtant il le lit normalement.


----------

